# Glee



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

has anyone watched this show before?

My wife has turned me on to this show...the show revolves around a GLEE club in a High School...the students are all actually broadway singers...they definately can sing!

last night the episode was supposed to be about Lady Gaga, but the guys in the group didn't want to do that, so they did KISS, complete with make-up and everything...

Neil Patrick Harris and Olivia Newton John have been on the show...and sang as well...

musically its not a bad show...some good humour...and cool songs...i've heard Journey, MC Hammer, KISS, Gaga, madonna, Olivia Newton-John, Heart, Queen, CCR, Van Halen (they were jumping on matresses singing, well, Jump) and Aerosmith...

some killer tunes...i'd recommend it...it's always funny how they just walk into the room and start to sing and the band already knows the song!

I spent 20 minutes tryin to convince my wife that KISS actually sang Beth...or Forever (that michael bolton written song)...she still doesn't buy it...

[YOUTUBE]pnEb_IIYLZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cGZU5Z1GpBM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wTZggNZMjzs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yelF5xnXnuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> My wife has turned me on to this show...the show revolves around a GLEE club in a High School...the students are all actually broadway singers...*they definately can sing*!


Really? I don't doubt they come close but when I listen to the tracks or watch the show I hear the subtle pitch slides of autotune all over their vocals. It's distracting.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ugh. My wife watches it, so I catch bits and pieces thru osmosis lol. Hate hate hate hate hatred. All I can hear when they sing is autotune. Bad acting and cheesy scripts.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I really don't get the appeal of this one. I watched one episode, NEVER again.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the whole thing is meant to be tongue in cheek......

I caught the madonna episode and a few others...I thought the show was hilarious - and I'm not so sure I'm not really part of the targeted demographic for this one.....

definitely a interesting, creative and unique......

they hold auditions all the time for people to appear on the show - its not just people from Broadway.....anyone can get on the show if they're a fit.

Glee Auditions: Glee Open Casting Call | NowPublic News Coverage


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, I really don't get the appeal of this one. I watched one episode, NEVER again.


+1! I can't stand it, but then most tv makes me cringe so I'm no one to listen to.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The show was great at first. It was actually laugh out loud funny (an all male group called "testoster-tones"!) and was doing some fairly ground breaking stuff. When the story concentrates on high school life it is still very, very good.

However, the music has taken over as the show starts to attract the American Idol crowd. The cast is constantly breaking out in song for no reason, and the music doesn't advance the plot in anyway. In fact, you can tell songs are now just "stuck in" to fill some time in the hour long format.

Autotune is all over the vocals but a few of these actors can really sing. Unfortunately, there are way too many sappy ballads and you the music industry has already began trying to use the show as a way to push product (how long until the cast covers a newly released single as part of a marketing campaign?).

I haven't given up yet, but the singing will kill this show if they are not careful. This weeks one scene between the father and gay son (about the word "*****") was something I have never seen on TV.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For whatever reasons, I have little use for any small or large screen content involving either vampires, zombies, or musicals. Well, with maybe one exception in that latter category: Rock and Roll High School; though that was more of a Ramones concert with some talking and sight gags shoved in between tunes.

My wife and younger son watch Glee, AI, and Ugly Betty religiously. That's when I have uninterrupted soldering time.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I would greatly prefer it if the actors actually sang the musical numbers LIVE - as in, on the soundstage while they were taping the show. They obviously do the tracks in the studio and then lip sync the whole thing. It all has an air band feel to it. Not to mention the obvious autotuning and the way the music is so compressed - there's absolutely no feeling or dynamics to it. 

Not to mention a good number of the actors playing "kids" on the show look like they're pushing 30.


----------

